# واحتكم الجميلة لل Cnc



## mostagear (26 يناير 2007)

انا سعيد جدا برؤية هذا المنتدى ... خاصة ال CNC .... فهو مثل الواحة في صحراء الشبكة

cnc هو عملي و هوايتي ... بفضل الله لي فيه خبرة على أكثر من كنترول و عملت كمدرب CNC

... و كان لي نصيب أن احصل على تدريب في اوروبا ...

على استعداد لمساعدة الاصدقاء في هذا المنتدى و تبادل الخبرات... كما استفدت انا من كثير من الموضوعات المطروحة

و تحياتي يا ياسين


----------



## hokagai (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز .


----------



## productique (26 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
و ننتظر مساهماتك بفارع الصبر


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (26 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
اخي انا من فترة طويلة كان ودي ان اعرف ما هي افضل الاجهزة الممتازة المستخدمة steeper motor واود انا اعرف ايضا ما هي افضل البرامج المستخدمة وابسطها لني مبتدئ ولم يسبق لي من قبل ان اتعامل مع الاجهزة ياريت تعطني معلومات لو القليل منها حتى استطيع الانطلاق منها 
ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يناير 2007)

mostagear قال:


> انا سعيد جدا برؤية هذا المنتدى ... خاصة ال CNC .... فهو مثل الواحة في صحراء الشبكة
> 
> cnc هو عملي و هوايتي ... بفضل الله لي فيه خبرة على أكثر من كنترول و عملت كمدرب CNC
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مرحبا بك اخي mostagear
فى الملتقى 
و مرحباً بك فى قسم التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب(CNC) و نحن متشوقين لتبادل المعلومات و الخبرات و المفاهيم 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## fractaledge3 (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
الحقيقة ان الشبكة مليئة بالمواقع عن السى ان سى سواء بالعربية او بالانجليزية و لكن من عيوبنا و انا منكم اننا لا نجتهد بقدر الامكان .
اعتقد ان من عيوب المواقع العربية الخاصة بالسى ان سى انها غير مركزه وبها قدر كبير من التشتيت لان كل منا اسهل شئ بالنسبة له ان يفتتح موضوع جديد بدون النظر الى المواضيع السابقة.
معذرة على العتاب و لكنى فى كثير من الاحوال من شدة التشتيت افضل الدخول على المواقع الغربية. عموما لقد بدأت بالفعل بالمساهمة معكم فى هذا الموقع بخبراتي فى هذا المجال و انا ايضاً مستعد لتبادل الخبرات.
شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## fractaledge3 (26 يناير 2007)

عفواً اخوانى
مشاركتى السابقة كانت عن خبراتى فى تصنيع ماكينات سى ان سى و تجدوها على
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42536


----------



## mostagear (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكل الاخوة
الاخ MOHAMMED SS بما انك مبتديء .. لا تشغل نفسك بأنواع ال stepper motors .على الاقل الان ... اما البرامج الجيدة فهي بالعشرات .. وسأرسل ملف يحتوي على اهم البرامج و تطبيقات ال cad cam في صناعات البلاستيك ..
ونصيحتي اجعل بدايتك ال كاد ثم الكام مهما كانت البرامج التي تستخدمها
وبالتوفيق


----------



## ارجوكى (3 مايو 2008)

انا كنت عايزة من حضرتك برنامج Fanuc 21 Plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ارجوكى (3 مايو 2008)

Send It My Email Eng_mina103***********


----------



## ايمن هلال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

م ايمن هلال
ارجو منكم ارسال كورسات solid edg للضرورة فيديو على ****** 
[email protected]


----------

